
TurnUp Youth Activism – Volunteer Developers - zev334
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1Of8HgYn6Toed1cRhyV-QYCTJjb3-YbyvL1a1GcPv3bw/edit?usp=drive_web
======
zev334
TurnUp is looking for a few software engineering volunteers to contribute to
our mobile app and help on a few other initiatives. Here is some information
about TurnUp:

At TurnUp (www.turnup.us), we are a collaborative workspace that believes in
the power that young people can have when they are civically engaged. We
believe that everyone should be able to access their activist potential, and
that communication creates power. We hope to make the world just, fair and
equitable for all, by engaging young people in our democracy.

Volunteer job description:

If you possess any of the requirements below, we are interested to hear from
you: * 1+ years of software development experience in a javascript heavy
environment * 1+ years of experience with react-native, react-bootstrap, or
react * 1+ years of experience in developing firebase functions in javascript
or typescript * 1+ Experience in software architecture, planning and
management * 1+ years of test engineering experience with of the following:
mocha, jest, or similar * 1+ years of experience in developing RESTful APIs
(preferably in javascript)

At this time, the positions available are unpaid. We look forward to hearing
from you.

Send resume, GitHub and Linkedin to zev@turnup.us or use the google form above

